# Blue Card Visa - engineer - Withdraw and reapply visa application



## tamti (Jan 24, 2021)

Hello,

I hope someone might help me.

I'm a Brazilian citizen working in EU. I recently got a job contract from a German company, and satisfying the degree recognition by Anabin + the salary threshold, I applied for a Blue Card Visa naturally.

It turns out the Embassy said I need a Berufszulassung because my job title is "xxxxxx *engineer*". My (I hope) future employer tried to tell them it's not necessary since only my degree equivalence is fine (it's a tech support role, I'm don't need to sign projects), but the Embassy really don't want to listen to reason. This extra piece of document can take up to 3 months to get ready.

Has anybody passed through a similar situation?

If I withdraw my application, and apply with a job title that avoids the "engineer" word, shall I be fine? Or will I suffer any consequences?

PS. Many engineer colleagues and classmates from many countries didn't pass through this kind of situation.

I thank you in advance.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

If your gross salary is over 56,800€/year it is probably easier to submit a new job offer where the word "Engineer" is not in the title. 

Have you already applied for official recognition through the ZAB? Although it is sometimes possible to obtain a Blue Card without it, having official recognition would speed up the application process.


----------



## tamti (Jan 24, 2021)

*Sunshine* said:


> If your gross salary is over 56,800€/year it is probably easier to submit a new job offer where the word "Engineer" is not in the title.
> 
> Have you already applied for official recognition through the ZAB? Although it is sometimes possible to obtain a Blue Card without it, having official recognition would speed up the application process.



Hello, 

Embassy already accepted my recognition from ZAB. They asked for further documentation, which would be found in Anerkennung. The procedure is called "*Genehmigung zur Führung der Berufsbezeichnung Ingenieur/Ingenieurin".*


My question is if my application withdrawal could be seen in a bad light for the embassy and narrow my chances even more.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm familiar with the process. Many people don't realise that "engineer" is regulated profession in Germany.


----------



## tamti (Jan 24, 2021)

A lot of people didn't pass through it, depending on the Embassy they applied to. I can say about Saudi Arabia and Brazil.

Since you're familiar with it, may I ask you if it's a requirement to be a resident to apply for it? WNR Bezirksregierung seemed to expect I'd be already a resident in their region. In my case, of course I'm still not a resident, since it seems a requirement for issuing my visa. It's like a snake biting its tail.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

It is no longer necessary that a foreigner is resident in Germany, it is sufficient to demonstrate that one has the intention of moving to a certain location (mainly to determine which local office is responsible for the application). 

Since you already have an offer, in which city would you be working?


----------

